# Anyone have problems with iwatani torch?



## slowtyper (Sep 16, 2012)

I hear so many people use this, so I'm so surprised why the ones we get at work are so shite. 

The trigger on the first one stopped working so that it wouldn't spark by itself. We got a new one and the same thing happened in like two weeks. I don't see anybody complaining about this online so I assume we are doing something wrong that breaks it.

Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this thing or what is going on?


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 16, 2012)

Omg you should just get a plumbers torch. The "professional" ones work just like you said. The plumber ones are about 10$ for the big bottle and the nozzle itself, yes even with a push button.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 16, 2012)

That's weird. I'm on my second one, but my first one lasted at least 6 years. I couldn't tell you how many times I dropped that thing on concrete outside and what not. I finally replaced it because the housing, not the trigger, broke. But, it still worked. I just wanted a new one.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 18, 2012)

I use mine all the time, no problems. I thought about getting a propane torch, but decided I did not care for the propane smell it can sometimes leave.


----------



## daveb (Sep 18, 2012)

Max Burton http://www.aervoe.com/techdata/51252.pdf



Woks fine, lasts a long time. 

View attachment 51252.pdf


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 19, 2012)

Out of curiosity (and not to take this too far off topic), but what kinds of things do you guys use these torches for?

Aside from creme brulee (which I love and would like to try making at home), I don't know what I would do with one.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 19, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Out of curiosity (and not to take this too far off topic), but what kinds of things do you guys use these torches for?
> 
> Aside from creme brulee (which I love and would like to try making at home), I don't know what I would do with one.



Anything I think needs a little extra char. I normally hit the sides of my thick steaks on the grill, per-sear roast before slow roasting, sear tuna and beef for tataki. I have even finished off the top of some twiced baked potatoes with the torch when I was a little rushed.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 19, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Out of curiosity (and not to take this too far off topic), but what kinds of things do you guys use these torches for?
> 
> Aside from creme brulee (which I love and would like to try making at home), I don't know what I would do with one.



I always find something to use a torch for. Helping things out of molds (like meatloaf or chix liver mousse), caramelizing ginger for pho broth, relighting oven pilot lights, sticking candles to dessert plates for birthdays.


----------

